# Led Tail Light



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Replaced all exterior lights with LED lights. I think they are brighter than the original lights.









Tail lights: Bargman Series #07 lights
Clearance lights: Bargman Series #59 lights

The clearance lights are ridiculously easy to install. Trailer comes with Bargman Series #58 lights. Simply pop off the top, remove light bulb and install LED light and top. Tip: the vendor I used sold complete clearance light kits that were $1.95 less expensive than the LED upgrade kit. Leaves spare parts left over, but is cheaper.

For the tail light, I removed the old light and noted which wires go where. Attached the new light in similar fashion. The light is large enough to cover all the holes from the old light. I did realize that I should test the lights before attaching to trailer, which is probably a tip they should put in instructions. I used the screws from the original light to attach the new light (I did drill pilot holes to help.). I caulked old holes and around new light.










I am not generally mechanical, but I found this to be actually pretty easy if you are patient. The worst part for me was trying to remove the caulk that was around the original light. This looks like it came from the factory.

I ordered from Texmood.com, but think that these lights could be found elsewhere.

-- Updated message to correct typo. It's LED light, not LCD.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Great mod! looks like you're a pro. what was the price tag for the tail lights and marker lights? When are you planning the interior lights?
Great job,








Brian


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Great mod! looks like you're a pro. what was the price tag for the tail lights and marker lights? When are you planning the interior lights?
> Great job,
> 
> 
> ...


Prices of lights (not shipping)
Right tail light, Bargman Series #07 -- $31.30
Left tail light with lighted license plate bracket, Bargman Series #07 -- $37.25
Clearance lights, Bargman Series #59 (red and amber) -- $5.90

As for the interior, that didn't seem important as not wanting to get rear ended. That is until we boondocked over Memorial Day weekend. Guess I have another project...


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Irishcampers said:


> Great mod! looks like you're a pro. what was the price tag for the tail lights and marker lights? When are you planning the interior lights?
> Great job,
> 
> 
> ...


Prices of lights (not shipping)
Right tail light, Bargman Series #07 -- $31.30
Left tail light with lighted license plate bracket, Bargman Series #07 -- $37.25
Clearance lights, Bargman Series #59 (red and amber) -- $5.90

As for the interior, that didn't seem important as not wanting to get rear ended. That is until we boondocked over Memorial Day weekend. Guess I have another project...








[/quote]

The interior lights that just plug into the existing hardware can be found at ledlight.com by clicking here.


----------

